# Favorite shoulder excercise



## Thatgoodfellow (Sep 7, 2018)

My routine I've been following calls for one accessory shoulder excercises after over head press. I've been doing side lateral raises but what are everyone elses favorite shoulder builders?


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 7, 2018)

I do 3 things.  Heavy Hammer Strength shoulder press, cable lateral raise, heavy dumbell front raise.  4 set of each as a tri set.  That's it.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 7, 2018)

Front plate raises
OHP - Standing


----------



## Jin (Sep 7, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> I do 3 things.  Heavy Hammer Strength shoulder press, cable lateral raise, heavy dumbell front raise.  4 set of each as a tri set.  That's it.



Yeah, but I think OP wants BIG shoulders.....


----------



## Elivo (Sep 8, 2018)

Jin said:


> Yeah, but I think OP wants BIG shoulders.....


Damn jin, just mean lol

i go with both ohp with dumbbells and also a hammer strength press. Each on diff days. And usually side lat raise and front raise after. But I have jacked up shoulders so I tend to go easier on them.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 8, 2018)

If you're asking for an accessory exercise after OHP then I would say you're doing the right one by sticking with side laterals. Do them standing and sometimes do them sitting.


----------



## German89 (Sep 8, 2018)

Hmm.. 
Raises. Lots and lots of different raises. Drop sets. Volume. Heavy. Forced. Burn outs. Raise your shoulders til you cry.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 8, 2018)

Jin said:


> Yeah, but I think OP wants BIG shoulders.....



I'm trying really hard man.....


----------



## Jin (Sep 8, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> I'm trying really hard man.....



You will have big delts someday. I believe in you.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 8, 2018)

Jin said:


> You will have big delts someday. I believe in you.



Thanks brother, I hope.....


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 8, 2018)

Standing OHP
DB Front & Side raises
Reverse flies for rear delts
BB shrugs from pins for traps


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 8, 2018)

you say your routine calls for only 1 accessory movement then alternate between side and front raises or even split the sets, like; 1st 6 reps side raises followed by 6 front raises. Also try bb front raises with a supinated grip to hit front delts.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Sep 8, 2018)

Seeker said:


> If you're asking for an accessory exercise after OHP then I would say you're doing the right one by sticking with side laterals. Do them standing and sometimes do them sitting.



Those are the best delt builder for me. I just wanted to see what everyone's trying thanks man


----------



## flyingsquirrel (Sep 8, 2018)

side laterals,usually 6 sets. Front bb raises or one arm with cables. Rear delts on pec deck or bent over w/dbls. Finish off with an ohp movement, usually one arm presses on Hammer Strength chest press machine. Doing what would normally be my heaviest lift last, when fatigue has begun to set in, has seemed to keep this old body from injury.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 11, 2018)

Throwing squirrels and other forest critters keeps my shoulders in tip top shape.


----------



## Elivo (Sep 11, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Throwing squirrels and other forest critters keeps my shoulders in tip top shape.



Uhhh what?


----------

